# 2010 sram force first impressions



## alias33 (Sep 15, 2008)

Just got my new project one madone with sram force and was suprised to find a 2010 force rear derailler on it?! I called trek and wanted to get the brakes and front derailler to match but they were no go on that. The rear d. doesn't really match the rest of the group set because its a nice new gunmetal color and has a cool looking checker flag decal on it but I'll keep it any ways. It seems to shift a little better then our 09' sram force equiped groupset, but it could be all in my head. 

Sram told me that the only difference is uni directional carbon of the brake levers and forged brake calipers on the new 2010 force groupo, so maybe I'll upgrade brakes in the future.

This is my first vbike with a sram group set and I have to say I'm glad I made the "leap" As much as I was woried about the few negative coments on the sram group it came out that I like everything about it, more so then the 105 ultegra, dura ace and electric dura ace that I've ridden/test rode. Reaction time is spot on and shifting under hard efforts results in no grinding.  

Everyone asks why my bike has sram on it instead of dura ace and I just tell them to ride it and they'll know why 

I also have a set of their new sram S60 carbon wheels and love those as much if not more then the groupo, smooth fast and they look sweet! 

Thanks sram, you have another dedicated customer!


----------



## quickfeet18 (Mar 2, 2007)

pics?


----------

